# Jd 5103 lift arm control lever problem



## Makj44 (Jun 2, 2016)

I have a John Deere 5103 and I usually have my 6' bushhog brand bush hog hooked up to it. Lately when I use the lift arm controls to pick up any implement I have hooked up to the lift arms the out side control moves as normal meaning with no effort but the inside control lever is almost impossible to move up or down I have to tap on it with my hand rather hard to make it move, I have read in the manual that you can take it aprt and clean it but I believe there is more to it than what I am reading. Does any one know a easy fix to stop this from happening? The control arms or rods are not bent and the heaviest object I pick up with my lift arms is my bush hog this is my first Jd tractor in the past I have had ford tractors and International harvesters but never had a problem with lift arm controls getting hard to operate. Please advise if this is something I should tackle my self?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Makj44, welcome to the tractor forum.

I would take it apart and clean it as directed by your manual, but most importantly is to lubricate it. I suspect that rust buildup is the problem.


----------



## Duane56 (Apr 24, 2017)

I have the same problem. Did you fix yours? If so, what was done.


----------



## Makj44 (Jun 2, 2016)

*Problem fixed*



Duane56 said:


> I have the same problem. Did you fix yours? If so, what was done.


Yes it was really easy if your look at your lift arm controls you will see the cover that shows the position and also separate the two controls remove the screws and you can work on the problem area better, once you have removed the cover and can see you controls better you can see by the body of your tractor were the controls hook up remove them from that position and all I did was wire brush the area and sprayed lubricant on the parts and they started working like new . Now when I wash my tractor after eac job I make sure to lubricate that area real good and so far it has given me no more problems


----------

